# Crashed gear?



## Texan (Feb 19, 2017)

So I have some confusion hoping someone cold clear it up. 
So if your gear crashes it is useless? I know you can heat it and then it fixes it, say someone does not heat it and they inject crashed gear what then? 

Also I have a new source and I notice lots of bubbles in the syringe, or am I possibly mistaking them for bubbles when they are in fact crystals meaning the gear has crashed? Best I can describe it is little bubbles like when your boiling water and it just starts to boil it looks like that in my syring. Yes I'm drawing the gear out correctly, I've never noticed this before. Is it just some oxygen trapped in there? Is this Normal? 
Thanks guys and gals


----------



## Nieldsy19 (Feb 19, 2017)

Can I ask what hormone and water you had crash? I just recently did my first homebrew and everything went well... I've heard certain hormones are more prone to crashing, especially shorter esters. Also I get a lot of bubbles in my syringe too, I usually just wait a minute or two and let them go away. I'm sure even if I weren't to wait it wouldn't matter as it's not a huge amount of air


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 19, 2017)

Got some testosterone suspension in oil that crashes every few days.

Have tried the put some water in a coffee cup then microwave it for two minutes take it out then drop the vial in.

That didn't work for me, have been heating it in the oven at 250 for a few minutes taking it out and shaking it works well for me.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 19, 2017)

Are the "bubbles" in the vial also. If not then I'm sure it's fine. Crashed gear will hurt like a bitch. 

Also run the barrel of syringe under hot water for like thirty seconds, itll get rid of all the bubbles and make it.easier to pin


----------



## Redrum1327 (Feb 19, 2017)

Put a 20ga needle in the stopper and put glass directly on the stove/hot plate on low until you see the crystals dissipate. You gotta wait for it to cool down a bit before you inject but it's easier than using water imo. Just pay attention bc it can get too hot and melt the stopper. You can also put the prefilled syringe in a milk glass of boiling water just make sure to change the needle before injecting. 

The bubbles could also be from a pin hole in the stopper so when you're drawing your gear your getting some air bubbles too.


----------



## Maijah (Feb 19, 2017)

Just heat it up until the crystals dissolve. Sounds like air in the barrel to me, what kind of gear? Mg/ml?


----------



## automatondan (Feb 19, 2017)

I recently started using a ceramic space heater to warm my vials before pinning... makes it a lot smoother and its easy and hard to mess something up...


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 19, 2017)

When I draw Test C out of a 1 ml vial using a 27g slin pin the bubbles start seeping in through the plunger at around 1/2 a cc


----------



## Staley40 (Feb 19, 2017)

I just run. My syringe under hot water for 30 secs to a minute..


----------



## bubbagump (Feb 20, 2017)

If I see crystals I put the vials on my coffee pot burner until the crystals dissolve.


----------



## Husky1 (Feb 20, 2017)

my go to for crashed gear is to wrap them in a heating pad on high for 30 minutes


----------



## JackC4 (Feb 24, 2017)

I wrap it in a heating pad for awhile until the crystals disappear


----------

